# Recognized Qualification in EOI....doubt!!!



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi mates

I am filling EOI and have one doubt.

Background: I have done 3 year diploma in Computer Engineering after 10th and later got direct admission in 2nd year in Btech IT.

In PAR, my Btech is assessed at Level 7 on NZQF. I have also provided details of diploma in PAR.

Doubt: While filling recognized qualification details, should I provide details of diploma as well? If yes, then what should I answer in F4b.....

_F4b.	Alternatively do you hold a report from the New Zealand Qualifications Authority assessing the level of your qualification?
PLEASE NOTE: if you have only submitted a Pre-Assessment Result (PAR) for your EOI, and you are invited to apply for residence, the level of your qualification will have to be confirmed through a full International Qualifications Assessment (IQA) by NZQA before points can be awarded.
*YES/NO (If no, go to next page)
_

If Yes, then what should I give in F5b and F6b.
Please check the attachment for reference.

Please confirm. I dont want to make any mistake in EOI.

Thanks
~Cheema


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi mates
> 
> I am filling EOI and have one doubt.
> 
> ...


Cheema,

I've said it many times before and I'll say it again for your benefit and the benefit of others in your situation......

No one on this forum is an Immigration expert or authorised to give you any Immigration advice.
All we can offer is the benefit of our own experiences.
You need to be seeking professional advice for these questions to ensure you get it right.

You appear to have many doubts related to the EOI process and say you don't want to make a mistake.........
If that is true, do yourself a favour and pay a small fee for an authorised Immigration consultant to check it, or at least give you the advice you seek before submission.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Cheema,
> 
> I've said it many times before and I'll say it again for your benefit and the benefit of others in your situation......
> 
> ...


Hi escapetonz

Thanks for reminding me the fact, that most of us are well aware of.
But, this forum is to take advantage from the experiences of fellow forum members. I am sure all the members must have filled in the EOI, and that to a complicated process for SMC. So if anyone willingly able to help others, it upto them.
Like in my case, I simply share my experiences and try to help others to get them out their particular troublesome situation. This way we do some help and can also save hard earned money 

No hard feelings:tea:, we all are here to get help and help others.

Regards
Cheema


----------

